# Libnodave & VB.NET Zugriff auf geschützte Speicherbereiche



## KJ1234 (10 November 2007)

Hallo,

ich nutze die Libnodave in Verbindung mit VB.NET ( VS 2005 ). Der Zugriff auf die Bibliotheksfunktionen erfolgt durch die Nutzung der libnodave.net.dll. Nun ist mir aufgefallen, dass dabei - mal nach einigen Minuten, mal erst nach Stunden - das erstellte Programm mit einer Fehlermeldung abstürzt.
In dieser Fehlermeldung steht, dass ein Zugriff auf geschützte Speicherbereiche versucht wurde.
Als Quelle des Fehlers wird entweder die Funktion zum Erzeugen eines PDU - oder die zum Erzeugen eines ResultSet - Objekts angegeben.
Meine Vermutung geht in die Richtung, dass die Bereinigung durch daveFree in Verbindung mit dem Garbage - Collector des .NET - Frameworks nicht korrekt zusammenarbeitet.

Hat jemand dieses Problem auch schon gehabt und kann mir einen Lösungsansatz vorschlagen ?

Danke !


----------



## seeba (10 November 2007)

Hab mit C# keinerlei Probleme über mehrere Tage hinweg.

PS: Vielleicht solltest du den Fehler abfangen und dann einfach 'ne neue Verbindung aufbauen, bringt dir dann auch was, wenn das Netzwerk kurzzeitig unterbrochen wird. Aber klar ist, dass er natürlich so oder so nicht vorkommen sollte, der Fehler.


----------

